# "Horus Heresy: Raptor Audio Drama"-Cover released!



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

"_After the decimation of his Legion on the killing fields of Isstvan V, the primarch Corax sanctioned an accelerated implantation process to create new Raven Guard - a process subverted in secret by his enemies. But inspite of their horrendous mutations, the warriors of the Raptors still stand ready to do their primarch's bidding. When a watch-pack of Space Wolves legionaries arrives unannounced, it falls to Lieutenant Navar Hef to greet their warlike kinsmen and decide whether or not they might be hiding flaws of their own..._"

So Gav Thorpes latest audio drama about the Raven Guard had its cover released. So what do we think about this one?


----------



## Worldkiller (Jun 16, 2010)

Gee, with a cover like that, it looks like it could go either way in regards to whether or no there's something up with the Space Wolves.


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

The audio is now up for pre-order.

Check out the link here.


----------



## Munkey (Apr 10, 2013)

just finished listening to this. a canny good story. general theme for me was paranoia. not one of the best audio books, but still not too bad.


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

Munkey said:


> just finished listening to this. a canny good story. general theme for me was paranoia. not one of the best audio books, but still not too bad.


I feel like this is another instance that the Wolves try to assert their view and presence against blasphemy. Does stuff go down between the two legions...


----------



## Munkey (Apr 10, 2013)

yeah, kinda



basically, the wolves are the primarch shadow/ observer team but got trapped in the warp and mutated into Wulfen (in look only - they haven't devolved into mindless beasts). Following the mutation, they take themselves off to die (rather than return to Fenris as mutants) but the Ravenguard Raptors stumble across them as they prepare an ambush for Sons of Horus.

after an initial tense encounter they agree to work together, but the Raptor's are paranoid that the Wolves will denounce them after they fight the Sons of Horus so, once they defeat the SoH, the Raptors kill the remaining wolves.


----------

